# Help with Evans-Colson 1954 Olypmic 26



## MyNameIsJeff (Feb 12, 2011)

Hello,

I am in the process of restoring my wife's Grandmother's bike and I'm having trouble with the "Evanaction" part of the fork. Does anyone have any pictures of the Evanaction assembly near the front hub? I've been to http://www.nostalgic.net/pictures/bicycle161/486.htm but I can't see enough details to figure out how the fork and the sping part bolt to the wheel. Perhaps another site/post with more details?

It's the girl's version of the 1954 Olympic 26. 

Your help is appreciated!


----------



## Fltwd57 (Feb 12, 2011)

PM sent...


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Feb 12, 2011)

Classic bicycle news this issue has a full page on that evanaction.Shows exactly what your looking for.


----------

